# Fish station



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Got around to making the fish station my camp partner and I been needing. Basic treated wood construction with cedar accents.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's too purty to get fish slime on it, Goose...

Really nice work...


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

that's sweet. gotta get mine going soon!! nice job


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. I love a cleaning table that is large enough for your friends to help clean fish. Nice slop to the drain slots on the back of the cleaning board, that sure make clean up easier.


----------



## PortArgyle (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks good!! Are those electrical plugs in front?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm sure it'll have multiple uses once crawfish season and good weather come back around.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome slope and drain system in the back!


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

where are you getting the plastic or teflon sheets from


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

sharp looking good job


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweet! Even has GFCI outlets for electric knife!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

jclc43837 said:


> where are you getting the plastic or teflon sheets from


I was able to locate an old corian countertop for 50 bucks on Craigslist. Even came with the Koehler double sink. Keep your eye out, there are always deals going down from remodels.


----------

